# Diarrhea



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With all this puppy stuff I've read several times that canned pumpkin is great for that. Not pie filling. If puppies have runny stools, one can try that first.

So maybe it will work for chickens when they have runny poop of unknown origin.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

All i know is with 35 chickens someone always dropped at nasty bomb somewhere.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> With all this puppy stuff I've read several times that canned pumpkin is great for that. Not pie filling. If puppies have runny stools, one can try that first.
> 
> So maybe it will work for chickens when they have runny poop of unknown origin.


Actually, canned pumpkin can cause diarrhea if not given in moderation.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well for a puppy it would be a tsp twice a day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Well for a puppy it would be a tsp twice a day.


My previous wife gave it to her cats sometimes, always had a can in the fridge. I cant remember if she gave it to them for constipation or preventing diarrhea. I dont recall her cats having diarrhea, I'd have certainly smelled it from the litter boxes I suppose. I'm not big into cats anyway. I used to tease her with this bumper sticker: She'd get so mad LOL.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

What you talking bout Dawg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not a cat person either!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> What you talking bout Dawg!!!!!!!!!


Mmmmmmmm, fried cat paws!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> My previous wife gave it to her cats sometimes, always had a can in the fridge. I cant remember if she gave it to them for constipation or preventing diarrhea. I dont recall her cats having diarrhea, I'd have certainly smelled it from the litter boxes I suppose. I'm not big into cats anyway. I used to tease her with this bumper sticker: She'd get so mad LOL.


Lol. Probably close to squirrel but likely too tough. They have very thick skin. I must admit I do love my two cats. They get more gophers than my two dogs ever will. They are affectionate critters too.

Flagyl (metronidazole) is very effective for diarrhea if the problem is bacterial. Chicks are often pasty as their digestive system adjusts to diet and some fine ground cracked corn helps firm up droppings. Of course, probiotics are a great natural addition to diet that benefits the entire intestinal tract.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Mmmmmmmm, fried cat paws!


NO-NO, yummy is Beer Roasted Cat.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Lol. Probably close to squirrel but likely too tough. They have very thick skin. I must admit I do love my two cats. They get more gophers than my two dogs ever will. They are affectionate critters too.
> 
> Flagyl (metronidazole) is very effective for diarrhea if the problem is bacterial. Chicks are often pasty as their digestive system adjusts to diet and some fine ground cracked corn helps firm up droppings. Of course, probiotics are a great natural addition to diet that benefits the entire intestinal tract.


Yea the puppy lady is sending probiotics with the puppy. Who will actually have her face shaved for her trip on the 22nd.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm what is that thing in your avatar?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My new chicken coop.
http://www.coopsnmore.com/24_stall_3_tier_A_Frame_poultry_layer_battery_cage_p/2096.htm


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Lol. Probably close to squirrel but likely too tough. They have very thick skin. I must admit I do love my two cats. They get more gophers than my two dogs ever will. They are affectionate critters too.
> 
> My wife had one cat that grew on me. It was a black short hair cat named 'Lucky.' She always jumped up on my lap and liked to "box." She was my favorite of the three. She was an older cat but you'd never know it. I miss her.


----------

